# Is this harmful?



## A_Kind_of_Guise (Jul 13, 2020)

Hey all,

I've noticed that these little yellow ball-type things have started popping up everywhere in my ABG substrate. Does anybody know if it's a threat? I don't have any frogs in the viv right now, just springtails. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Fungus. It isn't harmful.









Dendroboard







www.dendroboard.com













MUSHROOMS AND FUNGI


Hello everyone, I have a created gecko vivarium and noticed a few mushrooms pop up in the past. I know that this is normal but the whole drainage has been taken over. What should I do? All of the drainage was originally brown btw




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## A_Kind_of_Guise (Jul 13, 2020)

Okay, perfect. Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------

